# crimson clover wine?



## farmerjohn (May 22, 2011)

Hello all first post here,

I just made a batch of Crimson Clover flower wine thinking it was red clover. After searching the net was able to find a few references to toxicity of CC to animals, mostly if it is fermented hay. Nothing on wine however which is not good. Nothing on the Jack Keller page about CC either.

any ideas?

thanks,

John


----------



## BobF (May 22, 2011)

My crimson clover just finished it's fantastic spring display in the last few days.

I've never even considered making wine from it though ...


----------



## non-grapenut (Apr 13, 2012)

I have made crimson clover flower wine...I have experimented with it in a few ways...alone with sultanas as a wine and blended with strawberry wine, since the scent of the flowers is similar and the taste is oatey and grassey. The strawberry red clover wine turned out great...I and my friends have drank enough of it and survived...hope that's enough.


----------

